# DHCP Installation klappt nicht!



## mc_gyver (14. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der DHCP-Server installation.
Vorweg ich bin ein Linuxanfänger (man kann es ja nicht genug sagen) und benutze Debian. Ich habe mir also ein dhcp.tar.gz downgeloaded auf mein Linux-Rechner geschoben und dort entpackt, ./configure, make und make install installiert. Soweit dazu! es hat auch soweit ich das beurteilen kann alles geklappt, nur das wenn ich jetzt die dhcp.conf suche nichts finde. Auch eine dhcpd.conf ist nicht existent. In dem extrahierten verezichniss ist aber eine. Woran kann das jetzt liegen.. und ist der Server jetzt installiert oder nicht?


----------



## Habenix (14. September 2003)

hi ...wenn du beim compilieren kein prefix angegebn hast, ist der server im verzeichnis installiert wo du es compiliert hast. 
die dhcp.conf Datei ist die die du gesucht hast und solltest sie nach deinen Wünschen editieren.


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## mc_gyver (14. September 2003)

wie lauten den die prefixe damit der server ordnungsgemäß in den standartordnern ist? Also das die *.conf im /etc ordner liegt?


----------



## Habenix (15. September 2003)

Hi,

die .conf Datei muss nicht umbedingt in das /etc Verzeichnis aber du kannst die hin kopieren. 
Ich habe z.B. Apache in /usr/local/apache kompiliert und die .conf  Datei ist unter /usr/local/apache/conf/.
Also spielt es keine Rolle wo die .conf  liegt vorausgesetzt der daemon findet diese.


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## mc_gyver (15. September 2003)

hoffe es klappt


----------

